# Hello and Great Site!



## beaupower32 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello everyone. My name is James. I am a SSgt in the U.S. Air Force working jet engines on the C-17 Globemaster III. Im currently Stationed at Charleston AFB, SC. I have been in 8 years now and still having a blast. I came across this site a few years ago, but I have only recently started making post on the forums. This is a great site and everyone in the forums seems to be full of information. I hope to make many more post and maybe share some of the info i have with the rest of the world.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello James: Welcome to the forum. You will find lots of active duty, reserve, ex-military and us retireds on here. We have USA, USAF, USMC
and probably USCG as members. mkloby is an active USMC pilot,
lesofprimus is an ex-seal, Der Adler is ex-USA (helo crewchief), I'm retired
USN [retired in '71].... and there are others, too many to name. Plus we
have Wurger who is active duty Polish Air Force, and guys from all over the
world. Some will be along to welcome you in person. 

Beware the "diggers" [Aussies]..... we got them too !!

Charles


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 8, 2008)

what you mean beware of us we do nothing hehe...g'day mate from the sunny far northern coast of Australia, when I was at RAAF Townsville for cadets we had a couple C-17's come in it never ceases to amaze me how something like that can make it into the air


----------



## Becca (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site, lots of great guys and awesome information. Remember to wipe your feet, OH and watch out for Lucky! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome Beau from farther up the East Coast. Although from a military family I never served and my hats are off to you along with my gratitude.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, though I have not posted much, i have had a blast reading all the post that has been made. By far the most info i can find is on this site. Oh, dont know if any of yall play Aces High II, but my ingame id is LuvMonky if ya ever want to hit me up and fly some.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome James


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

hi again james, and welcome. Charles is right, there're more Aussies than aircraft!! (He He!)


----------



## <simon> (Oct 9, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Beware the "diggers" [Aussies]..... we got them too !!
> 
> Charles





Oh you comedian Charles lol

Welcome to the forum James! The C-17s are an amazing aircraft and you sure all lucky to be working on them! Must be a great job eh?

Anyway, enjoy your time here!

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Heinz (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## seesul (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jim!
Greeting from Czech Repblic8)


----------



## trackend (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Jim and welcome from Limey land


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2008)

G'day James, welcome mate!


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2008)

hi and welcome james


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum James.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

Hallo James,

Nice to read you here. Greetings for USAF member from PAF one. 



ccheese said:


> Beware the "diggers" [Aussies]..... we got them too !!



And their number is still growing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum James. Been to Charleston many times. My sister lives in Columbia. I'm a former US Army Blackhawk Crewchief.

From a former service member, I thank you for your service.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll echo what Adler said. Thanks for your service.

And Welcome.


----------

